# Anyone used Ted's Plans?



## Orraloon (2 May 2017)

Hi,
Just askin. 
John


----------



## RobinBHM (2 May 2017)

Avoid its a scam, the plans are mostly a collection of drawings harvested by google searching


----------



## Droogs (2 May 2017)

Ted is probably the most annoying and biggest woodwork related scam on the 'tinterweb. It catches so many newcomers out and is probably a fairly major cause in a lot of them giving up


----------



## adidat (2 May 2017)

https://woodgears.ca/ted/

this is a good explanation of the scam.

adidat


----------



## NazNomad (2 May 2017)

Matthias has a good article about the scam here ... 
https://woodgears.ca/ted/


----------



## Orraloon (6 May 2017)

I see you are all aware of his work. I just put this question up as I noticed he was on the forum pushing plans and not using his name of course and had a total of 8 posts up. Looks like he has withdrawn or been culled by the moderators.
Regards
John


----------

